# new to home coffee just bought Bambino plus



## Cavailia (Jun 10, 2021)

Small steps I have always had nespresso machines for ease of use , But found I was buying way to many shop brewed coffees. I made the mistake of buying a £100 swan retro which actually warped my kitchen work surface so went back. My husband told me do some research and Look for a small form espresso machine as we have such limited space.

I decided on the Bambino plus as I like the idea of a pretty much auto milk heat etc. I am so glad I did, It came with 4 baskets ones for ground and ones for home ground I dont have an expensive grinder at moment but it seems ok plus I order beans online from roasters so they will send pre ground if I so desire. Small steps My budget can only go so far maybe for christmas.

I messed up first brew but second one onwards I have really enjoyed and I can taste the difference no bitterness just really nice coffee and I love that I can still use my favourite pre ground coffee too.

I still have a lot to learn and that is why I joined.


----------



## pphaneuf (Apr 20, 2021)

I've got a Bambino Plus as well, and while it has its limitations, if you stay within them, it's really great! With a grinder and using the single wall baskets, I can make a medium or medium-dark roast just as good as fancy cafés (although it takes me 20 minutes instead of 2 😂), and I've been quite happy with the results when using the double wall baskets with nice pre-ground coffee (maybe not "fancy café" good, but still better than any high street chain!).

Nice that you're having a good time with it, and taking your time to save up for a nice grinder is an excellent idea! It'll give you time to practice making latte art? 😉


----------

